# ORIGINAL STYLE Buds 1/18th cars



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Does anyone run these "Old School" cars?

I have two of them that have been sitting for 15 years...LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry - everyone racing in our series is running the SC-18V2M. A 15 year old car - may be time to upgrade!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i use the v2m and it handels great and the it is very cheep ive never broken a part in 1 year


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

..sorry, these have never been raced...I never painted the body for one of them... but I thought if someplace was using them, I could make somebody a great deal on them...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Wana do a swap for some Team Associated parts? or what do ya have to have... perhaps I start a BRP Legand class here... I have a couple of thoes myself. 
When it comes to BRP I think I have em all.


----------

